# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Какой у вас темперамент?

## Irina

ТИПЫ ТЕМПЕРАМЕНТОВ И ИХ ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИКА

Под темпераментом следует понимать индивидуально своеобразные свойства психики, определяющие динамику психической деятельности человека, которые одинаково проявляются в разнообразной деятельности независимо от ее содержания, целей, мотивов, остаются постоянными в зрелом возрасте и в своей взаимной связи характеризуют тип темперамента. Конкретные проявления типа темперамента многообразны. Они не только заметны во внешней манере поведения, но словно пронизывают все стороны психики, существенно проявляясь в познавательной деятельности, сфере чувств, побуждения и действиях человека, а также в характере умственной работы, особенностях речи и т. п.

В настоящее время наука располагает достаточным количеством фактов, чтобы дать полную психологическую характеристику всех типов темперамента по определенной стройной программе. Однако для составления психологической характеристик традиционных 4 типов обычно выделяют следующие основные свойства темперамента:


САНГВИНИК. Человек с повышенной реактивностью, но при этом активность и реактивность у него уравновешены. Он живо, возбужденно откликается на все, что привлекает его внимание, обладает живой мимикой и выразительными движениями. По незначительному поводу он хохочет, а несущественный факт может его рассердить. По его лицу легко угадать его настроение, отношение к предмету или человеку. У него высокий порог чувствительности, поэтому он не замечает очень слабых звуков и световых раздражителей.

Обладая повышенной активностью и будучи очень энергичным и работоспособным, он активно принимается за новое дело и может долго работать не утомляясь. Способен быстро сосредоточится, дисциплинирован, при желании может сдерживать проявление своих чувств и непроизвольные реакции. Ему присущи быстрые движения, гибкость ума, находчивость. быстрый темп речи, быстрое включение в новую работу. Высокая пластичность проявляется в изменчивости чувств, настроений, интересов и стремлений.

Сангвиник легко сходится с новыми людьми, быстро привыкает к новым требованиям и обстановке. Без усилий не только переключается м одной работы на другую, но и переучивается,. овладевая новыми навыками. Как правило он в большей степени откликается на внешние впечатления, чем на субъективные образы и представления о прошлом и будущем, экстраверт.

У сангвиника чувства легко возникают, легко сменяются. Легкость с какой у сангвиника образуются и переделываются новые временные связи, большая подвижность стереотипа, отражается также в умственной подвижности сангвиников, обнаруживают некоторую склонность к неустойчивости.

ХОЛЕРИК . Как и сангвиник отличается малой чувствительностью, высокой реактивностью и активностью. Но у холерика реактивность явно преобладает над активностью, поэтому он необуздан, несдержан, нетерпелив. Вспыльчив. Он менее пластичен и более инертен. Чем сангвиник. Отсюда - большая устойчивость стремлений и интересов, большая настойчивость, возможны затруднения в переключении внимания, он скорее экстраверт.

ФЛЕГМАТИК обладает высокой активностью, значительно преобладающей над малой реактивностью, малой чувствительностью и эмоциональностью. Его трудно рассмешить и опечалить - когда вокруг громко смеются, он может оставаться невозмутимым. При больших неприятностях остается спокойным.

Обычно у него бедная мимика, движения невыразительны и замедлены, так же, как речь. Он ненаходчив, с трудом переключает внимание и приспосабливается к новой обстановке, медленно перестраивает навыки и привычки. При этом он энергичен и работоспособен. Отличается терпеливостью, выдержкой, самообладанием. Как правило, он трудно сходится с новыми людьми, слабо откликается на внешние впечатления, интроверт. недостатком флегматика является его инертность, малоподвижность.

Инертность сказывается и на косности его стереотипов, трудности его перестройки. Однако это качество, инертность, имеет и положительное значение, содействует основательности постоянству личности.

МЕЛАНХОЛИК Человек с высокой чувствительностью и малой реактивностью. Повышенная чувствительность при большой инертности приводит к тому, что незначительный повод может вызвать у него слезы, он чрезмерно обидчив, болезненно чувствителен. Мимика и движения его невыразительны, голос тихий, движения бедны.

Обычно он не уверен в себе, робок, малейшая трудность заставляет его опускать руки. Меланхолик не энергичен, не настойчив, легко утомляется и мало работоспособен. Ему присущее легко отвлекаемое и неустойчивое внимание и замедленный темп всех психических процессов. Большинство меланхоликов - интроверты. Меланхолик застенчив, нерешителен, робок. Однако в спокойной привычной обстановке меланхолик может успешно справляться с жизненными задачами. Можно считать уже твердо установленным, что тип темперамента у человека врожденный, а от каких именно свойств его врожденной организации он зависит, еще до конца не выяснено.

*Следуя из этого, какой у вас темперамент?*

----------


## BiZ111

Половина от меланхолика  и от каждого по чуть-чуть, по 17%

----------


## HARON

70% сангвініка+ 20%меланхоліка,остальное холерік!)))

----------


## Justin

вперемешку , всего по немногу

----------


## PatR!oT

а я скотина ))))

----------

